# métaphore pour qualifier une évidence



## geve

Bonjour !

J'ai un blanc... Que dit-on pour exprimer sarcastiquement que votre interlocuteur vient d'exprimer une évidence, que son propos est tout à fait banal et dénué d'intérêt ? 
Je ne pense pas à quelque chose du genre de "tu n'as pas inventé le fil à couper le beurre", mais une analogie du style "c'est comme si tu disais que les carottes sont oranges"... si vous voyez ce que je veux dire... je ne sais pas si je suis très claire. 

Et si vous ne connaissez pas de phrases toutes faites, peut-être avez-vous votre répertoire personnel ?

Merci les amis !


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Ce ne sont pas des expressions, et je ne suis pas sûr que cela réponde à la question, mais dans ces cas là, je joue plutôt l'imbécile (non que ce soit très dur...), dans le genre: "ça alors, c'est fou ce qu'on invente de nos jours...". Bon, c'est variable, spontané.


----------



## tie-break

Je ne sais pas si ça se dit en français mais en italien il existe une expression qui pourrait très bien convenir:

Bravo, t'as découvert l'eau chaude?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Très courant, de même que "tu viens d'inventer la poudre" ou bien "... la roue." Mais c'est vrai que l'eau chaude, c'est encore le mieux, à mon avis.


----------



## Anne345

L'expression existe aussi en,français, mais la version la plus fréquente est * Ne pas avoir inventé l'eau tiède . *


----------



## gvergara

Au Chili, il y en a quelques-uns qui, lorsqu'ils veulent être vraiment sarcastiques, répondent en disant quelque chose de trop évident, comme par exemple 

.......... Et les oiseaux volent.
.......... Et ma mère est mon aînée.
.......... Et quand j'ai très soif, je préfère l'eau au pain.
.......... Et les fils de mes parents sont mes frères.
etc.....
, mais crois pas que ça soit la réponse dont tu avais besoin. C'était plutôt une exportation d'idées du Chili

Gonzalo


----------



## FrançoisXV

Dans ces cas là, je réponds: " sans blague ? j'aurais jamais cru, tu m'apprends quelque chose là ! " mais le plus souvent; la réponse doit être adaptée au contexte.
exemple: 
- En période de sécheresse, il faut arroser les plantes.
- T'as raison, quand il pleut c'est moins utile.


----------



## geve

Merci pour toutes vos réponses ! 

Gonzalo, c'est exactement ce que j'avais en tête. J'aime particulièrement celle-là : _Et quand j'ai très soif, je préfère l'eau au pain_. 

Je crois que François a raison, la réponse dépend sans doute du contexte... Mais je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas de grands classiques, utilisables quand on manque d'inspiration par exemple !

L'exemple de la pluie me fait penser à une chanson qui parodiait la tendance des boys bands, et dont le refrain était_ « le feu ça brûle, et l'eau ça mouille, tous les oiseaux volent dans le ciel »..._ (les paroles sont ici et valent le détour) 

Sinon, j'ai retrouvé le mot qui m'échappait tout à l'heure : un *truisme*. Un mot qui sonne bizarre et que je m'empresse de consigner ici avant qu'il s'échappe !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> [...]
> Sinon, j'ai retrouvé le mot qui m'échappait tout à l'heure : un *truisme*.  Un mot qui sonne bizarre et que je m'empresse de consigner ici avant qu'il s'échappe !


Ou une tautologie ? Un enfoncement de portes ouvertes ?


----------



## itka

On ne peut clore un fil pareil sans mentionner Monsieur de La Palisse (à l'orthographe incertaine  : La Palisse/La Palice) ...et ses fameuses lapalissades.

Celui-là même qui un quart d'heure avant sa mort était encore en vie...
 ... et c'est là qu'on dit : "mais non ! Pas du tout ! La  phrase réelle était : un quart d'heure avant sa mort, il faisait encore en vie !"


----------



## Kyana

"Truisme", c'est à ça que je pensais aussi... 

Quand quelque chose est évident, je dis: "C'est de la Palisse ce que tu viens de dire"

*Définition du TLF*: _Vérité de La Palice, de La *Palisse*, de M. de La Palisse_. Vérité trop évidente. Synon. _lapalissade, truisme_

*Wikipedia donne également cette définition*_:_ Une *lapalissade* est une phrase contenant une répétition qui pouvait déjà être déduite sans ambiguïté à partir d'une affirmation faite précédemment dans la phrase. On parle aussi de *truisme*, de répétition d'une évidence niaise ou de tournure de phrase faussement savante. La *tautologie* désigne également une proposition toujours vraie, mais à l'exclusion de toute connotation péjorative


----------



## sioban

Sinon il y a tout le registre de Lapalisse:
"et deux heures avant sa mort, Lapalisse était toujours vivant"
"tout ce qui est rugueux n'est pas lisse"
"si on était parti deux heures avant on serait arrivé deux heures plus tôt" (ah non pardon celle-ci est de notre Johnny ex-national)


----------



## geve

Ben oui, mais s'il y a des embouteillages ? 

Il me semble qu'il y a une différence entre *truisme* et *lapalissade*... Tels que je les comprends, une lapalissade est une idée qui ne contient en fait aucune idée (ex: "Ce qui est noir n'est pas blanc") ; alors qu'un truisme énonce une vérité déjà bien connue soit universellement, soit par les participants à la conversation (ex: "Il est difficile de trouver un appartement à louer à Paris quand on n'a pas de revenu fixe ni de garants"). La lapalissade tourne en rond, le truisme est légèrement moins niais, ou plus subjectif, si vous préférez... Enfin, c'est l'impression que j'avais !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour le côté "banalité", il me venait "poncif" aussi...
«T'as pas un peu fini de me sortir tous les poncifs de la création ?»


----------



## itka

Et si c'est un poncif en littérature, c'est un* clich*é ! 

J'aime bien "truisme" ! C'est aussi le titre d'un roman de Marie Darrieussecq que j'ai apprécié...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Un petit pour la route ?
« Pour faire un couple, il faut être deux » (déclaration de Johnny HALLYDAY dans Paris-Match, août 1993 cité par J. Duhamel, dans _Le grand méchant bêtisier_  1994).
Lapalissade semble bien être un synonyme de truisme (vérité de lapalisse / true-ism)


----------



## Nicomon

J'avais aussi trouvé la citation de Johnny... mais PZ a été plus vite que moi. 
Je ne sais pas si cette « vérité » (célèbre boutade de l'humoriste Yvon Deschamps) entre dans la définition de truisme...

- _Vaut mieux être riche et en santé que pauvre et malade_


----------



## Ploupinet

Et que diriez-vous d'une tautologie ?


----------



## gvergara

Ploupinet said:


> Et que diriez-vous d'une tautologie ?


Les tautologies sont censées être des choses indéniables que l'on ne peut pas réfuter. Ce qui est quelque chose de différent. À tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Je ne sais pas si cette « vérité » (célèbre boutade de l'humoriste Yvon Deschamps) entre dans la définition de truisme...
> 
> - _Vaut mieux être riche et en santé que pauvre et malade_



Je la connaissais encore meilleure : "Mieux vaut être jeune, riche, beau et en bonne santé plutôt que vieux, pauvre, laid et malade"  et si ça n'est pas un truisme, ça mériterait de l'être !


----------



## misstic

geve said:


> un *truisme*





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ou une *tautologie *? Un enfoncement de portes ouvertes ?





itka said:


> On ne peut clore un fil pareil sans mentionner Monsieur de La Palisse (à l'orthographe incertaine  : La Palisse/La Palice) ...et ses fameuses *lapalissades*."





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pour le côté "banalité", il me venait "*poncif*" aussi...





itka said:


> Et si c'est un poncif en littérature, c'est un* cliché *!



Bonsoir  Je trouve que les définitions suivantes expriment très bien les légères nuances entre ces différents termes. Elles présentent l'avantage d'être simples et donc faciles à retenir pour faire la distinction :
Définitions du Mediadico
            > truisme (nom masculin) Vérité d'évidence, d'une grande banalité.
> lapalissade (nom féminin) Propos ridicule par son évidence.
       > tautologie (nom féminin) Répétition d'une même idée en termes différents, de telle sorte que le prédicat n'apprend rien de plus que le sujet.• En logique, proposition vraie quelle que soit la valeur de vérité de ses éléments.
       > poncif (nom masculin) Lieu commun.• Formule banale.
 Et leurs synonymes respectifs

 > poncif
   idée reçue, généralité, truisme, banalité, cliché, lapalissade, platitude, stéréotype, redite, lieu commun.
   > tautologie
   pléonasme, répétition, redondance, redite, récidive, recommencement, réitération, reprise, reproduction, réduplication.
   > lapalissade
   truisme, lieu commun, tautologie, évidence.
   > truisme
   généralité, banalité, lieu commun, cliché, lapalissade, platitude, poncif, vérité, certitude, évidence.

J'avais oublié Cliché dans la liste
     > cliché (nom masculin) Lieu commun.             

  Synonymes 1/ banalité: lieu commun, poncif, stéréotype, redite.


----------

